# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր >  Գրական դիմակ N7. Անգոյություն

## ivy

Նոր դիմակ ստացա, տեղադրում եմ:

Դիմակը կբացվի *նոյեմբերի 8*-ին: Ինքնաբացահայտումն արգելվում է:

Տեքստում բացատները ես եմ ավելացրել, որ ընթերցելն ավելի հեշտ լինի:

Բարի քննարկումներ  :Smile: 


*Անգոյություն*

Ինձ պայթեցրին անսպասելի ու թաքուն, ինչպես Երևանի քաղաքապետարանն է պայթեցնում հին շենքերը հենց քաղաքի կենտրոնում։ Երբ ուշքի եկա, մարմնիս բոլոր մասերը ցրիվ էին տրված մի մեծ արկղի մեջ,  ոտքերիցս մեկն ընկած էր ուղիղ դնչիս,  քիթս կախ էր ընկել արկղի մի այլ անկյունում, ուրիշ համարյա բան չէի տեսնում, ոչինչ չէի լսում։ Մենակ հիշում եմ, որ անտանելի ցավ էի զգում, չգիտեմ, թե ինչս էր ցավում, որովհետև ոչ մի մարմնիս մաս ինձ վրա չէր։ Ես լուռ սպասում էի ու փորձում հասկանալ, թե ինչ է եղել հետս, երբ արկղը սկսեց շարժվել։ Իմ մարմնի բոլոր մասերը լցվեցին շարժվող ինչ-որ գոտու վրա և հերթով առաջ սկսեցին շարժվել, հետո մի մեծ գրտնակ իջավ բոլորիս վրա ու սկսեց տափակեցնել։ Ես արդեն համարյա ոչինչ չէի տեսնում։ 

Մինչև ես փորձում էի հասկանալ, թե ինչ է կատարվում, մի թմբլիկ կին մոտեցավ,  վերցրեց իմ բոլոր մասերը, շարեց դիմացն ու սկսեց իրար գլխի հավաքել։ Ես ուրախացա, աշխարհով մեկ եղա, ինձ հավաքում էին, ես էլի կարող էի ամբողջական ու գեղեցիկ լինել, ես էլի կարող էի քայլել ու գնալ իմ գործերին։ Բայց մի րոպե, էդ դեպքում ինչու՞ են ինձ պայթեցրել ու տափակեցրել։ Թմբլիկ կինն իմ բոլոր մասերն իրար կողքի դրեց, սոսնձով մոտավորապես կպցրեց ու հրեց առաջ։ Մոտավորապես, որովհետև մատներիցս երկուսը հակառակ էր կպցրել, աչքերիս տեղերն էր փոխել, մարմնիս մասերն էլ կպցնելուց տեղաշարժվել էին։ Դե լավ, ոչինչ, գոնե հիմա ամբողջական եմ։ Բայց ինձ ևս մի անգամ մտցրին գրտնակի տակ,  ինչ-որ կանաչ խոտեր ավելացրին, ամպերի կտորներ, մի երկու ծիտիկի ու ինչ-որ սպիտակ փետուրներ, որ էդպես էլ չհասկացա, թե ինչ են, ևս մի անգամ տափակեցրին, կողքերիցս հավասարեցրին ու ուղարկեցին առաջ։ Ես հայտնվեցի մի ուղղանկյուն սուր դանակներով սարքի տակ։ Այն կամաց-կամաց մոտեցավ ինձ, հետո մի վայրկյանում ընկավ վրաս ու հետ բարձրացավ։ «Երևի հազար կտորի բաժանվեցի»․ մտածեցի  ու երբ ուշքս տեղը եկավ ու վախեցածությունս անցավ, հասկացա, որ դուրս ցցված կիսաշրջաններով լիքը մասերի եմ բաժանվել, իրոք որ։

Ինձ նորից առաջ ուղարկեցին, կտրտված մասերս բաժանեցին իրարից, լցրին մի փոքրիկ տուփի մեջ, որտեղ մութ էր ու ոչինչ չէր երևում ու մթության մեջ զգում էի, թե ինչպես եմ առաջ ու հետ գնում, ինչ-որ խոսակցություններ էի լսում, մարդիկ ու ձայներ, բայց ոչ ոք իմ ձայնը չէր լսում։ Ես գոռում էի, խնդրում բացատրել, թե ինչ է կատարվում, բայց կարծես թե անտեսանելի էի, ինձ ոչ ոք չէր լսում։  Կյանքումս առաջին անգամ ես հասկացա, որ միայնակ եմ։  Միայնակ եմ փոքրիկ մի տուփում, ինձ ոչ ոք չի լսում, չի հասկանում և ես անօգնական եմ ու անպետք, կտրտված, բաժանված։

Բայց քունս տանում էր, աչքերս փակեցի այն հույսով, որ կարթնանամ ու էս ամենը երազ կլինի։ Երկու ամիս անց, երբ ես արդեն հույսս կտրել էի, թե մեկն ինձ կօգնի, զգացի, որ մեկն իմ տուփը վերցրեց, գցեց մեկ այլ տոպրակի մեջ, հետո ես զգացի, թե ինչպես եմ մեքենայի մեջ դրվում, ինչ-որ մեկն ինձ տանում էր անհայտ ուղղությամբ։ Երկու ամիս անց իմ տուփը բացեցին և ես արևի լույս տեսա։ Մինչ մթությունից աչքերս կկոցած նայում էի լույսին ու ուրախանում, տեսա ինչ-որ մեկի երջանիկ ու փայլող աչքերը, որոնք խոշորացած ինձ էին նայում։

Ես երջանիկ էի, «դեռ ապրում եմ, շնչում, մարդկանց տեսնելու հնարավորություն ունեմ»․ մտածում էի։  Էդ աղջիկը լցրեց ինձ սեղանի վրա, մտածկոտ դեմք ընդունեց ու սկսեց այս ու այն կողմ անել իմ տարբեր մասերը։ Հենց էդ պահին հասկացա, թե ես ով եմ, որովհետև տուփս տեսա կողքիս դրված, դրա վրա մեծ տառերով գրված էր «Փազլ, 60 կտոր»։ Ես ինչ-որ մեկի թեթև ձեռքով վերածվել էի փազլի, ես փազլ էի, աստված իմ, 60 կտոր, բայց ես շնչում էի, մտածում, ցավեր զգում։ 

Հիմա կյանքս կախված է վեց տարեկան Լիլիթից․ պիտի սպասեմ, թե երբ նա կհավաքի ինձ  ու նորից ամբողջական կլինեմ։  Համբերատար սպասում եմ, մի օր, երկու, երեք, չորս, արդեն մի շաբաթ, բայց միայն ոտքերիս մասն է հավաքել։ Էլ սպասել չեմ կարողանում, գիշերները, երբ բոլորը քնած են, արթնանում եմ, փորձում ինքս գլուխ հանել ինձնից ու ամեն գիշերվա ընթացքում հասցնում մի քանի մաս կպցնել։ Ես ուզում եմ ավելի ուժեղ լինել, ես պիտի մեջս ուժ գտնեմ ու գլուխ  հանեմ իմ տարբեր կտորներից։ Բայց դեռ կեսին էլ չենք հասել, իսկ Լիլիթը շատ դանդաղ է մտածում, ոչինչ առաջ չի գնում։ Հիասթափվում եմ, էլ չեմ դիմանում, անտանելի զգացողություններ ունեմ, քնել չեմ կարողանում, ուղեղս ոչ մի վայրկյան չի անջատվում, բայց էդքան մտածելուց արդեն գլխացավեր ունեմ, հյուծվում եմ, թուլանում, արդեն չեմ կարողանում գիշերներն էլ ոչ մի բան անել։ Հանձնվում եմ, սպասում, թե երբ վերջապես գլուխ կհանի էս ամենից հիմար աղջիկը։ 

Ու մի օր, հանկարծ հրաշք․ տեսնում եմ՝ Լիլիթը հոր ձեռքից քաշելով բերում է այն սեղանի մոտ, որտեղ ես եմ լցված ու համոզում, որ հավաքի։  Հայրը վերցնում է մի քանի կտորներ, շատ արագ գտնում ոտքերս, առանձնացնում ձեռքերս ու մատներս, տեսնում նույնիսկ, որ մատներս թարս են կպցրել։ Հավաքում է, ինձ կպցնում, հետիս ամպերն ու խոտերը կպցնում ու ինչ-որ սպիտակ բաներ սկսում հավաքել մեջքիս։ Դեռ չեմ հասկանում ինչ են, բայց երջանիկ եմ, ես վերջապես նորից գոյություն կունանամ, վերջապես նորից ամբողջական կլինեմ։ Գոռում եմ ուրախությունից, ամեն դրված կտորի հետ շնորհակալություն հայտնում Լիլիթի հորը, բայց նա չի լսում։ Արդեն համարյա ամբողջական եմ ու զգում եմ, որ մեջքիս գնալով թևեր են գծագրվում։ Հիշու՞մ եք էն փետուրները, փաստորեն դրանք թևեր էին․ հիմա թևեր ունեմ․ փորձում եմ շարժել, բայց դեռ բան չի ստացվում։ Դե առաջին անգամն է, որ թևեր ունեմ, պիտի պարապեմ։ «Կարող եմ թռչել, աստվածնե՜ր»․ մտածում եմ ու ավելի երջանկանում․ «Հենց էսօր գիշեր էլ կփախնեմ էս տնից»։  Կթռչեմ, կգնամ, ազատ կլինեմ, կարող եմ ամպեր տեսնել ու գրկել, սկսում եմ ուրախանալ նույնիսկ, որ ինձ փազլ են սարքել, որովհետև անհավանական արկածներ եմ ունեցել վերջին մի քանի ամսում։ 

Վերջին կտորի հետ նայում եմ հոր ու դստեր հիացական հայացքներին, նայում են ու ժպտում ինձ, ես էլ եմ ժպտում, շնորհակալ եմ, շնորհակալ եմ, բարձր գոռում եմ, որ լսեն, ուզում եմ իմանան, որ ես էլ եմ երջանիկ ու շնորհակալ, բայց ինձ ցավոք չեն հասկանում։  Հրճվում եմ։
Սպասում եմ, որ տեսնեմ, թե ինձ ուր են դնելու, գոնե պատուհանին մոտ դնեն, որ հենց իրենք քնեն, ես թռնեմ-գնամ իրենց տնից, բայց ինձ հետ են շրջում, զգում եմ, որ հետևից վրաս ինչ-որ տարօրինակ հոտով հեղուկ են լցնում ու մեկ այլ թուղթ դնում։ Թևերս ու ոտքերս կպչում են էդ թղթին, էլ չեմ կարողանում շարժվել։ Ինձ նորից հետ են շրջում, ևս մի անգամ հիանում, մտցնում ապակե շրջանակի մեջ։ Ես բարձր գոռում եմ, կոկորդս պատռելու աստիճանի ձայնս գլուխս եմ քցել, խնդրում եմ, որ չանեն, բայց ապարդյուն։ 

Ինձ կախում են իրենց հյուրասենյակի պատին, հավերժական անգոյության ու միաժամանակ գոյության  մեջ։ Ինձ նայում հիանում են, բոլորին ցույց տալիս, հպարտանում,  բայց էդպես էլ չեն հասկանում, թե ինչու է իրենց փազլը գնալով խամրում ու խունանում։

----------

Arpine (05.11.2016), boooooooom (05.11.2016), Elea (06.11.2016), Sambitbaba (05.11.2016), Sky (05.11.2016), Մուշու (06.11.2016), Նաիրուհի (06.11.2016), Ուլուանա (06.11.2016)

----------


## Arpine

Ողջո՜ւյն Դիմակ։
Ինձ դուր եկավ։ Միտքը հետաքրքիր էր։ Ընթացքն ու վերջը ավելի սահուն էր քան սկիզբը։ Բայց ընդհանուր շատ հավեսն էր։



Հ․Գ․ Ինձ թվաց Դիմակն էլ կարող է մասնակեցել քննարկումներին :Blush:

----------

մարիօ (08.11.2016)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Սամբիտբաբա՞

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամբիտբաբա՞


Ի՞նչ ա, Մեֆ ջան, էստեղ եմ...

----------


## Mephistopheles

Լավ ես գրել

----------

ivy (05.11.2016), մարիօ (08.11.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Չէ, հա, ի՞նչ Sambitbaba, իրա համար պրիմիտիվ էր ու ձգված։
Երևանի պայթեցնելն էլ լրիվ անտեղի կպցրած էր։

----------

Quyr Qery (08.11.2016), Արէա (05.11.2016), մարիօ (08.11.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Մերսի, Մեֆ ջան,  զգացվված եմ...

----------

Mephistopheles (06.11.2016)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ, հա, ի՞նչ Sambitbaba, իրա համար պրիմիտիվ էր ու ձգված։
> Երևանի պայթեցնելն էլ լրիվ անտեղի կպցրած էր։


հլա չեմ կարդացել, բյց ոնց որ ինք ա

----------


## Sambitbaba

> հլա չեմ կարդացել, բյց ոնց որ ինք ա


Ես էլ, էս վերջերս, հենց քո ասած տարբերակով, հետդ ընկերություն եմ անում... առանց քեզ տեսնելու…
Դժգոհ չեմ, պատկերացրու: :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Գաղափարը վատը չէր, գրելաոճն էլ էր լավը։ Ընդհանուր հավես էր կարդացվում, բայց փազլի պատրաստման գործընթացի նկարագրությունները մի քիչ ձգձգված էին, կարելի էր ավելի կարճ կապել։ 

Ինձ թվում ա՝ Մարին ա հեղինակը։

Հ.Գ. Կարդալիս «Մահը սազում է նրան» (Death Becomes Her) կինոն հիշեցի  :Jpit: ։

----------


## ivy

Դիմակ` *մարիօ*

----------

Mr. Annoying (08.11.2016), Tiger29 (08.11.2016), Աթեիստ (08.11.2016), Նաիրուհի (08.11.2016)

----------


## LisBeth

Միտքը լավն ա, դետալները հղկված չեն, արժի մի քիչ մտածել, սենց ոնց որ վռազի մեջ գրախ լինի։ Օրինակ հուզական նկարագրությունները ուղիղ տեքստով չասել․



> Դեռ չեմ հասկանում ինչ են, բայց երջանիկ եմ, ես վերջապես նորից գոյություն կունանամ, վերջապես նորից ամբողջական կլինեմ։ Գոռում եմ ուրախությունից, ամեն դրված կտորի հետ շնորհակալություն հայտնում Լիլիթի հորը, բայց նա չի լսում։


 Սրանք հեշտ ու հանգիս կարան չլինեն։ 
Սկզբում որ կանաչ ու ամպ բան ավելացրին, ես մտածեցի թե հերոսից ինչ որ դելիկատես են սարքում։ հստակություն ա պետք։ Վերնագրի մասին էլի կարելի ա մտածել, անգոյությո՞ւն, հա որ։ Նեա։ Չի սազում։ Չի բռնում։
 Ընդհանուր լավն ա, ապրես ՄարիՕ․

----------

Sambitbaba (08.11.2016), մարիօ (08.11.2016), Ուլուանա (08.11.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ճիշտ է, ինձ էլ թվաց, թե շտապել է ՄարիՕն…
Իսկ միտքն իրոք որ լավն էր. Այսպիսի մտքերի վրա շտապել հեչ չի կարելի… Պետք է դնես դանդաղ կրակին, դու էլ կանգնես գլխին ու հետևես, թե ինչպես է կամաց-կամաց սկսում եռալ:
Փազլի թեման ահագին լավն էր՝ չէ՞ որ վերջիվերջո մեր բոլորի կյանքն էլ… համ առանձին վերցրած է մի ամբողջ փազլ, համ էլ մենք բոլորս միասին վերցրած՝ տիեզերական մեծ փազլի փոքրիկ կտորներ ենք:
Ստացվում է, որ փազլի ամեն մասնիկ իր մեջ մի ամբողջ փազլ է պարունակում. փազլի մեջ՝ փազլ, փազլի մեջ՝ փազլ, և այդպես շարունակ:
Կարելի էր ահագին խորանալ…

Ինչ-որ շուտ չբացահայտվե՞ց հեղինակը… :Shok:

----------

մարիօ (08.11.2016)

----------


## մարիօ

Շնորհակալ եմ կարծիքների համար ժող ջան, իրոք շատ արագ գրված բան էր․ գիշերը քնելուց առաջ միտքն եկավ, առավոտ արագ գրեցի, մտածեցի կարծիքներ լսեմ։ 
վերնագրեր ընտրելուց հեչ լավ չեմ, դրա համար  են միշտ վատը ստացվում։  :Sad:

----------

Arpine (08.11.2016), boooooooom (09.11.2016), Աթեիստ (08.11.2016), Նիկեա (08.11.2016)

----------

